# Boycie's had an ear bashing



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Just wanted to post how lovely it was to meet Marzy and her husband today with Boycie who were on their hols and visited me at work! Nacho and Boycie got on like a house on fire and enjoyed a good walk together. So lovely for him to have a new cockapoo pal!! 

10 out of 10 to Boycie who was extremely tolerant of Nacho hanging off his ears. Such a handsome boy. 

Here is a few photos of them together - blurs of apricot and black! I'm sure Marzy took some better ones!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww! Cockapoo play time!!! is there anything better?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

First time Nacho has met another cockapoo (other than the suspicious sized one at Sainsburys) and it was brilliant to watch.

Such characters!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeay cockapoo play date!  They both look happy (and maybe silly hanging off the ears!!) LOVELY GUYS!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Two beautiful cockapoos ... you can see both tails wagging ... what fun!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww Fab pictures!!! they look like best buddies already


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What fun pictures. They both look so innocent in the last to photos, as if to say 'What!, it wasn't me doing all that playing'


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are both gorgeous! Looks like they had lots of fun!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How cute to get two such beautiful dogs playing together,


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of both, I bet they had loads of fun!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

sooo cute!!! I wish we had some cockapoo's living near us for Archie to have some fun with ... anyone in North Oxfordshire/South Warwickshire/South Northamptonshire or even Bucks?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics ... xxx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi susie
what fab photos you took
they did have a fab time!!
boycie was zonko after!!
we ask him where nacho is and he listens and looks for him
think they bonded......
ahhh bless
thanks for that day it was great.....
hopefully see you when you pop to plymouth!!!!
marzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

